# Our ramps are up



## brooke (Apr 17, 2013)

Last season we transplanted some wild ramps onto our garden. Discovered yesterday that 4 of them have sprouted. Right now they are between 1" and 2" high.


----------



## lannyf (Apr 30, 2013)

Saw a ton of ramps when I went on the longshot hunt yesterday, but they were all tiny. Those, and a whole lot of bear spoor were about all we found.


----------



## ashland (Apr 30, 2013)

ramps are up 4-5" southern minnesota!


----------



## dried up shroom (May 1, 2013)

I planted all the ones that were too small last year and WOW!! they are really coming up. can't wait till the mature and spread more.


----------

